# Thoughts on Amp and Speaker Choices



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey All -

I seek the great wisdom of the audio gurus. 

I've got a 94 Pathfinder. The back has tons of windows and I don't want somebody stealing my stuff. For that reason, (and because I like having the space in the back), I'm trying to do an install so clean that it looks stock.

I commute about 1/2 hour each day to work and really enjoy listening to my music. I like bass, but I value quality over quantity. (For example, in a previous car, the stock Bose system was good enough, in another I had one 12" Infinity Reference sub and that was more than enough).

This is what I'm looking at installing:








Earthquake SWS-6.5 Woofers in the ceiling in the back (I already have these)
6.25" Infinity Kappa Perfects in the front
Earthquake T500W/2 for the Earthquake 6.5" 'woofers'
Earthquake T500W/2 for the Perfects

Now, I'm thinking the T500W/2 will do well with the 6.5" woofers, but I'm uneasy at how well one will drive the Perfects. Thoughts?

I should mention I'm running an Alpine 9851 receiver. When I'm done, it'll obviously be a deadhead.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I wound up getting the Kappa Perfects and an 4-channel 400W RMS Audiobahn amp. It will be easier to mount in the car that way.

I'll post after the install and give you'all my thoughts.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Got the woofers in. I had to cut a bunch of metal in a plate in the ceiling. I need to go back and seal them at some point.

The guy who had the car before me put a bunch of peel and seal up there and its peeling off...

The kappas are too deep. I need a 1/2" spacer to mount them without the window rolling down into them.


----------



## newbiect (Feb 14, 2012)

"but I value quality over quantity" thats something i love hearing its good to know theres others that care about more than just the huge bass. However if you are really up for good quality I would consider upgrading to a 10" or 2 8". its just enough to enhance the bass but not overpower the rest of your speakers


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I thought about 2 8"s. I'm not sure if I can get enclosures and stuff in the ceiling or flush-mounted in the side. The best I've seen is this guy on car domain.

Earthquake makes some shallow mount speakers that might work in the sides if I cut a bunch of sheet metal and make custom fiberglass enclosures. I may go that route in the future if I have time to burn.

I did buy some baffles for all four woofers, and will likely be making spacers from MDF at some point. I hope I can get more work done on this during the week or this weekend.


----------



## newbiect (Feb 14, 2012)

:idhitit: Sounds like a good idea. Definately look around on like crutchfield and stuff though, you can probably find cheat enclosuures and just modify them to be more flush


----------

